# Some Tekky Toys 2012 Prop Names



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

Very interesting...thanks for posting! I wanting a pointing creature!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Jumping Zombie? If it's like the jumping spider, I WANT IT!!!!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Dunno if this has been stated yet, but Tekky has announced a " Lurching Reaper" prop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard BTW and thanks for the list. I have a few of Tekky's props and like them alot. Aways on the look out for what they will be making. Wonder how long it will be before they post the videos of the props on their site.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a tough time restraining myself from buying all tekky props. I have almost all of them. Because of that, now I'm picky about which ones I buy. The howler and convulsing zombie may be unique enough to make the cut. But tekky has only one prop that is above all other consumer props and is the measuring stick for even themselves. Rosemary, period. Top that, and you're sayin something.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe the howler is a werewolf with the lurching function. That would be cool


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

they all sound interesting

too bad there isn't a video of each

guess i'll have to wait, lol

amk


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounds promising.Can't wait to see them.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah I saw some images of these in SKS Novelty catalog at the Houston Halloween show. Damien looks awesome


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

What did they look like? Do you have pictures?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

They've just added a "Grave Mourner" to their site


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

RattandRoll said:


> Yeah I saw some images of these in SKS Novelty catalog at the Houston Halloween show. Damien looks awesome


Nice. I've always wanted to go to that show, but I live too far away. Were the pictures you saw only of Damien, or were there also some of other Tekky Toys 2012 props? I've seen what Damien looks like, but if you have any pictures of the other props that you could show us that would be great!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I think it's totally cool that tekky is teasing us this year on their site! That's new! Since most of them will be carried by spirit, their sneak previews have been let out of the bag a little bit. Interesting.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I found a video of tekky's damien prop on youtube! IMO, it looks OK :/


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I really enjoyed the pointing motion of the Tekky figure last year. Too many props to choose from already this year!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

CCdalek said:


> Nice. I've always wanted to go to that show, but I live too far away. Were the pictures you saw only of Damien, or were there also some of other Tekky Toys 2012 props? I've seen what Damien looks like, but if you have any pictures of the other props that you could show us that would be great!


I will dig up the catalog and post some pics


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Tekky Toys has finally posted pictures of their new props on their website! Here are some pictures of the ones Spirit hasn't shown us yet; the descriptions are on the website:

Pointing Harvester









Pop up Zombie









Giant Jumping Spider









Bonkers









Solar Gutter Ghost









Convulsing Zombie









Lurching Reaper









I really like the Giant Jumping Spider, but the Convulsing Zombie is not quite what I expected. He's still cool though.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I saw they are selling the lurching reaper at Halloweencity.com


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see video! The Giant Spider looks good, and the Pop-Up Zombie behind the Tombstone would be a great scare.  Look forward to seeing the prices.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I posted pics of the Tekky Toys SKS Novelty Catalog if anyone is interested

http://2coolghouls.blogspot.com/


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

ik my account says gemmy halloween lover but im a little interested in tekky toys and i mean a little


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I want this Tekky Toy! Perfect for my mad lab muhahahah


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

if u hear carefuly u hear the grave mourner at death row soundtrack its pretty cool i might buy tekk toys haunte hedge eyes and the utter ghost,floating ghost but not eath row since i cant buy expensive and violent props its still cool so my house is full with friendly decor and no gory/violent stuff


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i bought my first tekky toys prop its the flying ghost


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i bought my first tekky toys prop its the flying ghost


Mine was Rise from the grave reaper neat animated prop


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> my house is full with friendly decor and no gory/violent stuff


You're not alone saying that, I don't buy any of the gory or violent stuff either. My house also only has the friendly things like Greeters and Skeletons. I would prefer Spirit didn't have Death Row and Buzzsaw this year; They're both too violent for my taste, and Halloween isn't even about violence.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> You're not alone saying that, I don't buy any of the gory or violent stuff either. My house also only has the friendly things like Greeters and Skeletons. I would prefer Spirit didn't have Death Row and Buzzsaw this year; They're both too violent for my taste, and Halloween isn't even about violence.


i agree ugh i shouldnt zoomed on death row pic its disturbing those eyes ugh i dont want to talk about it its way to violent for my family since we agreeded never buy scary or anything thats has to involve violent gory stuff i added blue and white battery light bulb chain lights to my ghost to light up looks like gemmy's dropping ghost head only my doesnt color change i carved my first scary and i mean scary pumpkin thats my oppinion when me and my friend saw the video o death row she kept asking me to by it but i said no because of course disturbing the grave mourner is ok better then death row deady bear not for my house damien cool bonkers not ok for my house solor ghost gutter ok colvulsing zombie idk lurching reaper ok the howler meh i hate were wolves and not really good pop up zombie idk chained to the grave ok mean ol gramps no high voltage not great those are my opinions


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Ha. Death Row is not too violent in my opinion. The only thing I really hate are literal gore and organs like you see in other haunts. I also hate "Demon Possession" type of stuff. Regan is cool, but I could never buy her.


----------



## propstar7 (Jul 16, 2011)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i agree ugh i shouldnt zoomed on death row pic its disturbing those eyes ugh i dont want to talk about it its way to violent for my family since we agreeded never buy scary or anything thats has to involve violent gory stuff i added blue and white battery light bulb chain lights to my ghost to light up looks like gemmy's dropping ghost head only my doesnt color change i carved my first scary and i mean scary pumpkin thats my oppinion when me and my friend saw the video o death row she kept asking me to by it but i said no because of course disturbing the grave mourner is ok better then death row deady bear not for my house damien cool bonkers not ok for my house solor ghost gutter ok colvulsing zombie idk lurching reaper ok the howler meh i hate were wolves and not really good pop up zombie idk chained to the grave ok mean ol gramps no high voltage not great those are my opinions



No offense intended whatsoever, but you might want to try using periods and cleaning up your grammar a bit. It's just easier for others to read that way...


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

^^ Agreed. Help us read your thoughts please. I usually skip a mess like that.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Tekky just added what looks to be the rest of their props this year to their website. I know Spirit has already shown some of these, but here are the new pictures:

Damien-









Halloween Poppers-









Tabletop Zombie-









Deady Bear-









Jacked Up Jill-









Jumping Zombie (I thought this one's cloak was green)-


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I sure hope someone carries this popup zombie. Looks to be a good startle prop and I could use it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Tekky's High Voltage panel prop bonus feature*

I was just on Tekky Toy's website looking thru some of the props. Many still don't have videos etc. BTW. 

I had thought that High Voltage was just a nice light up "electrical" panel prop. I just read a really cool fact about the new High Voltage prop, someone might have already mentioned it before and if so sorry for the repeat but--if you have the John Doe or the Death Row prop, you can hook it up to the High Voltage panel and use the knife switch on the High Voltage Prop to power on one of those two props. Woah, Frankenstein! Now if that wasn't a cool add-on coming down the road that I didn't see coming, I don't know what is. I picked up the John Doe prop during after halloween clearance last year, kind of spur of the moment, and boy now am I glad I did. I've been in the air about what theme to go with this year due to landscaping issues and the Monster Lab might just be the answer and will fit our current space.


I just looked back thru the thread and see the High Voltage was kind of talked about, at least with the Death Row Prop. Didn't see anyone mentioning that it also worked with John Doe, the rising body under the morgue cloth so hopefully this is an option that might appeal to some people who aren't into the violent motion of the Death Row one.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

I heard from a fellow halloween forum member that pop up zombie is gonna be party city exclusive


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

i heard that party city might carry it


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

propstar7 said:


> No offense intended whatsoever, but you might want to try using periods and cleaning up your grammar a bit. It's just easier for others to read that way...


ok ill do that


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> Ha. Death Row is not too violent in my opinion. The only thing I really hate are literal gore and organs like you see in other haunts. I also hate "Demon Possession" type of stuff. Regan is cool, but I could never buy her.


I agree. I like a little scary stuff. I think the "Death Row" is super cool. I just don't like the chop shop scene props. I'm not huge on the zombie babies either or scary looking clowns, that I think is taking it too far. However, that being said I like classic Halloween scenes like Skeletons, Witches, Ghosts, Mad Scientist (Frankenstein) etc.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i dont like going t-o-t where it looks like a friendly place but gosh those mad peaople pop out of no where and i almost faint so ill rather go to the rich people places where theyllhave scary stuff but dont theyll have actual friendly stuff


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> You're not alone saying that, I don't buy any of the gory or violent stuff either. My house also only has the friendly things like Greeters and Skeletons. I would prefer Spirit should keep Death Row And Buzzsaw this year; They're both too violent for my taste, and Halloween is some times violence but no gore .


No i dont agree i do have some props that are just spooky for the todlers but this year i need death row for my haunt its all about creating a scare (Atleast for the teenagers)


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

I wish i i could get the solar gutter ghost but i already have the original


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


> No i dont agree i do have some props that are just spooky for the todlers but this year i need death row for my haunt its all about creating a scare (Atleast for the teenagers)


Ok, I never said "I would prefer Spirit should keep Death Row And Buzzsaw this year; They're both too violent for my taste, and Halloween is some times violence but no gore .", I said "I would prefer Spirit didn't have Death Row and Buzzsaw this year; They're both too violent for my taste, and Halloween isn't even about violence.". Please don't put words in my mouth.  I am kind of starting to like Buzzsaw actually, he's just not my top favorite.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

eh im not really a tekky toys fanatic but im just a fan im a gemmy fanatic but yeah why is it that some of u guys are mad at gemmy about stuff and tekky toys and yeah im going insane from this crazy argue about gemmy and tekky toys


----------



## THE XENO QUEEN (Aug 21, 2012)

i have the jumping spider with footpad and two of her childrens, web....one of my favorite prop 

i wanna see the howler


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> Ok, I never said "I would prefer Spirit should keep Death Row And Buzzsaw this year; They're both too violent for my taste, and Halloween is some times violence but no gore .", I said "I would prefer Spirit didn't have Death Row and Buzzsaw this year; They're both too violent for my taste, and Halloween isn't even about violence.". Please don't put words in my mouth.  I am kind of starting to like Buzzsaw actually, he's just not my top favorite.


Ok sorry but Buzz saw is more gory and violent  then Death row and WAY over priced


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

What is your top favorite Poppin goblin you should get him this year and once you do can you do an unboxing video on your youtube PLZ


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Ghost Girl is my favorite decoration this year, followed by Poppin' Goblin. I still may get Poppin' Goblin though, as he is quite a bit cheaper. The reason I personally like Buzzsaw better than Death Row is because he is Morbid Enterprises, and most of the time their things are better quality than Tekky's.What is your YouTube user? I think you know mine; CreativeCatDalek.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> Ghost Girl is my favorite decoration this year, followed by Poppin' Goblin. I still may get Poppin' Goblin though, as he is quite a bit cheaper. The reason I personally like Buzzsaw better than Death Row is because he is Morbid Enterprises, and most of the time their things are better quality than Tekky's.What is your YouTube user? I think you know mine; CreativeCatDalek.


You might be suprised but this picture tells it all


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

i dont think the picture showed up if not tell me


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


> i dont think the picture showed up if not tell me


it didnt show up


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i want the ghost girl but spirit has expensive stuff that are cheaper somewhere else and she looks better with her hair covering her eyes


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

The instructions are up for some of them and for once the Convulsing zombie has a Metal stand like the Flesh eating Zombie and Uncle Charlie


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


> The instructions are up for some of them and for once the Convulsing zombie has a Metal stand like the Flesh eating Zombie and Uncle Charlie


? are you telon35?


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah and you are ?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


> Yeah and you are ?


woah cool!i always wanted to talk to you!hows your guardian of the grave?i dont have a youtube account but my name is levi very nice to talk to you


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> woah cool!i always wanted to talk to you!hows your guardian of the grave?i dont have a youtube account but my name is levi very nice to talk to you


 Oh you mean my brother the Guardian Oh hes doing fine his friend the tombstone broke i almost had to replace him but then i just fixed him today with hot glue


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you like my youtube friend halloweenprops4ever or jobeanvideos if you want to say some thing to them i can tell them for you


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Oh, hey Telon35. You joined Halloween Forum  Yeah, whether I get Poppin Goblin or Ghost Girl, I will take a video as I unbox him. Which do you think I should get?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


> Do you like my youtube friend halloweenprops4ever or jobeanvideos if you want to say some thing to them i can tell them for you


ik jobeanvideos but not in person hes awesome tell himif he knows the talking gemmy groundbreaker


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

CCdalek said:


> Oh, hey Telon35. You joined Halloween Forum  Yeah, whether I get Poppin Goblin or Ghost Girl, I will take a video as I unbox him. Which do you think I should get?


 My personal Preference would be the Ghost Girl. And she doesn't seem very popular this year so don't rush if you do decide to get her.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> Oh, hey Telon35. You joined Halloween Forum  Yeah, whether I get Poppin Goblin or Ghost Girl, I will take a video as I unbox him. Which do you think I should get?


I think you should get Poppin Goblin. OH MY GOSH do you think i should get him? i am SOOO STRESSED at first i wanted Death row High voltage then i dicided not to and get Head Dropping Butler then i guessed i should get Death row again and now im deciding not to and get Poppin goblin what do you think?


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i want to life sizes either the head dropping reaper ghost girl or the flaming cauldron witch but i wish gemmy made the fan silent lol but idk either those if i buy th ghost girl ill make her hair thicker and cover her eyes with her hair so i think the ghost girls is in the buying list


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> ik jobeanvideos but not in person hes awesome tell himif he knows the talking gemmy groundbreaker


Kay just told him but he is not online right now ok?


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

CCdalek said:


> Tekky just added what looks to be the rest of their props this year to their website. I know Spirit has already shown some of these, but here are the new pictures:
> 
> Damien-
> 
> ...


Im not so exited about any more videos of them THANKS ALOT SPIRIT!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Some people think halloween is about friendly greeters and no violence, some say no gore but Scary and some violence And Some say its all about body parts Guts and Gory innapropriate content. YOUR ALL WRONG their are no Right or Wrong Questions halloween can be all about ANY THING -TELON35

Not trying to start a flame war. However, that being said I believe people are merely sharing their opinions. I agree Halloween should be about celebrating or decorating your house however you like. In fact, I'm glad we have different opinions and preferences. For example, that's what makes our houses each unique in its own way, because we have different scenes.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> My personal Preference would be the Ghost Girl. And she doesn't seem very popular this year so don't rush if you do decide to get her.


Yeah, I thought it looked like she wasn't too popular as well. I think I will be getting her, but probably not right away like you suggested. I'm going to wait either until a good coupon or their 50% off clearance. Thanks for your input.


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

I will also problably get death row on clearance when hes $50 or under on clearance or with a coupon i will try and get poppin goblin  but if death row is sold out
ill have no choice but to buy ghost girl


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


> Im not so exited about any more videos of them THANKS ALOT SPIRIT!


im confused what do u mean youre not excited?


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah im not trying to say SCARY STUFF IS BETTER THAN GREETERS No way! i love how each and every on has their different style


----------



## thepropfinder (Aug 15, 2012)

cause if spirit realeases a video once a month then its kinda boring dont ya think


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


> cause if spirit realeases a video once a month then its kinda boring dont ya think


im still confused but it is boring when they post once a month


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i only have the flying ghost from tekky toys i dont like the sound it sounds like a cow so ill prefer the gemmy(?) 1 from target with more ghost like cover and cool face from few years ago as well as the small 1 from gemmy(?) i wish tekky worked more on the clothing on the ghost instead of leaving it weird at the bottom they shouldve and gauze instead of fabric


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

thepropfinder said:


> Yeah im not trying to say SCARY STUFF IS BETTER THAN GREETERS No way! i love how each and every on has their different style


I totally agree I like how people do different scenes than me 

The sad thing is we all are a rare breed, not too many people decorate these days....


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

[Jedi ]Cloak_Dagger said:


> I totally agree I like how people do different scenes than me
> 
> The sad thing is we all are a rare breed, not too many people decorate these days....


thats sad not to many people decorate these days  some1 already decorated for christmas and i add 2 halloween stuff on the christmas tree to make it better in my taste


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i want the grave mourner


----------

